# Watermelon Wine



## JSquared (Jun 13, 2015)

Has anyone ever had a successful watermelon wine? If so, any pointers or a recipe you used? I've read that it's hard to keep it from spoiling before it starts a successful ferment. I'm only looking to try a gallon so I haven't wasted a lot if it's an epic fail! Would love any advise!


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 13, 2015)

While I don't (yet)have experience with watermelon, I encourage you to join our 'Wine of the Month' thread - it's all about experimentation and support


----------



## Julie (Jun 13, 2015)

My first one came out really good, my second did not do well and I had to dumped it. I haven't made another one since. Some of the things you really need to do is not make it until fall. You need to keep it as cold as possible, mine was around 55 degrees. With that said you will need a very aggressive yeast. I used Lavlin 1118.

Something I was thinking of doing but haven't as of yet and that is cook the juice before fermenting to see if this helps prevent spoilage.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 13, 2015)

Julie,

Thats a good idea. Steam juice the pulp, that would kill off any bacteria. I think anyway


----------



## Julie (Jun 13, 2015)

Dralarms, that is what I am thinking. May have to try this this fall.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 13, 2015)

Me too. Ive been wanting a good watermelon wine.


----------



## JSquared (Jun 13, 2015)

The only way I could maintain 55 degrees would be a refrigerator of,some kind. I live in the south and well, it's hot most of the time and we don't have cellars or basements. We won't see 55 degrees until maybe January but even then our temps move up and down from the 50's to the 70's! I've got a small fridge and I'm going to see if it will maintain a temp close to 55 degrees.


----------



## JSquared (Jun 13, 2015)

the_rayway said:


> While I don't (yet)have experience with watermelon, I encourage you to join our 'Wine of the Month' thread - it's all about experimentation and support




I'll check out the thread. I prefer to make wines that can't be bought in a store. That's part of the appeal of wine making to me, making what can't be bought!


----------



## barbiek (Jun 13, 2015)

Watermelon wine mmm takes me back to my younger days! Never had a successful watermelon wine but will be following this post as I heard how difficult it can be and willing to give it a shot! Yes I think this should be made in the cooler season although it's a summer drink GOOD LUCK to ya!


----------



## Deezil (Jun 13, 2015)

I've yet to make a watermelon myself, but its in the plans;

Like Julie noted, I would keep it as cold as your yeast strain will allow while still fermenting without issue - depends on the strain you use. 

I would also start the yeast culture before you start processing the beginnings of the must. Let the yeast get rocking for some hours before you start processing the fruit so as soon as you're ready to pitch the yeast, the yeast is ready to go. 

And you want the smaller watermelons, they're more flavorful. The bigger ones are blander because they're pumped full of water. The smaller ones will be a darker, deeper red on the inside where the larger ones are washed out - pretty much literally. 

A good yeast nutrient schedule will go a long way towards a successful fermentation as well.

Does anyone (... psst, Julie....) know what pH/TA to go for on the Watermelon?
I cant imagine the SG was much above 1.090?


----------



## mfritze (Jun 21, 2015)

*My Watermelon Wine Experience*

I just made a failed attempt at Watermelon wine using the recipe in
the June/July issue of Winemaker magazine.
The fermentation went just fine (I kept it around 60 F with
the fermenter in a large bucket of water w/ ice in it).
Chaptalized the juice to 20.5 Brix. Used Premier Cuvee yeast.
Did not make a starter though. Wine fermented nearly dry
after 4 days and still looked (pink) and smelled fine.
On day 5 when I wanted to add sulfites, the wine was nearly
white and the smell was awful (baby diaper + gym sock).
Hit it w/ sulfites two times but no dice. The bottom of
the carboy had a coat of red deposit on top of which were the
yeast lees.

Not sure what could have happened........

Mike


----------



## Julie (Jun 21, 2015)

if you fermented to dry the wine should be fine. It spoils before fermentation is completed. As long as you have it fermented I would keep it and just wait and see how it turns out. Remember you wine goes thru a lot of smells and changes as it ages.


----------



## mfritze (Jun 22, 2015)

*My Watermelon Wine Experience*

Julie,

Thanks for the advice. This is my first attempt at a non-grape wine.
Fermentation seemed to go fine (no off smells and nice pink color).
Final alcohol should have been around 10% (I chaptalized to 20.5 Brix).
After 4 days, it read 1.5 Brix and smelled and tasted fine.
Next day it read 0 Brix, smelled like baby diapers & gym socks and
the color had nearly all "dropped out". It was almost white ( a very 
light shade of yellow ). It it a one gallon batch. First hit it with
3 ml 10% KMBS. Two days later, I hit it with 6 ml. Still no
improvement. Is it normal for watermelon wine to come out
stinky and nearly white in color ?

Mike


----------

